# OMG As i type....



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

My new orange platy is giving birth. omg how cool. Lovely deep but bright orange babies to look after woohoo ,


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

how will i know when shes stopped, shes had over 40 now theres loads in the tank. 
Think shes finished, shes so good. bless Bertha. Congrats on being a mummy Bertha x


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow congrats. I had my swordtail give birth this morning. It was really cool to watch. I left her in the tank for a few hours after she stopped (I was at work). I only got maybe 10 out of it though. I have another swordtail that looks gravid as well. I think I will use a breeder's trap for her.

Again, congrats on the fry. Did you watch them come out? It is so cool to watch them pop out and then immediately swim away as fast as they can.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats on the babies


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

I did watch it, i asked her after an hour 'have you finished; and she popped two out at me lol. I turned one of the lights out and saw a baby so i put her in the trap, theres loads, got to now transfer them into a bigger net so that the other fry dont get them. but im still fishing lol. i have blue platy fry too and 5 guppys. they were all born on the 30th oct for the platy and the guppy was born on the 3rd nov. Had to turn the pump off though as ive seen two get sucked up. theres loads of plants so not sure how many are in the tank but i have over 40 in the trap. She looks so different now. bless, Congrats on your fry too x


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG even worse than before. she has only gone and had over 100 fry. i could strangle that guy at the pet store, i wanted a make and it was only when i got her home i saw she wasnt. We have only had her 4 days. arrrgghhh but they are soooo cute. Some bright orange some pale orange. xxxx


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lol If you only had her for 4 days, couldn't you tell she was gravid?

Well maybe now you can sell the fry back to the guy at the pet store and say "I wanted a male!" lol


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

no this is the problem, i just thought she was just fat as shes all one colour and there was no black bit etc. i have a couple of guppys that are just fat. I did have a little idea but thought it was just me even put a post in here lol. Oh well, now its what am i gonna do with over 100 fry lol as well as my own. Think im going to go back and complain.lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No go back and make them pay you for all the fry. Then they can take care of them, and you made money off of the fish you bought. Its a win - win situation, at least it is for you.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

will give it a try as over 100 is alot to have x will let you know how i get on x


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah it is.

If you don't want to try selling them back to that store, try selling them at the very least. You could make some money off of them.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Well i went back today as i needed some stuff for my fry tank and told the manager. lol She gave me a big bag and said 'ooohhh you cant cope with that many, bring them back'. I said 'you going to pay me for them?' She says 'no'. But they will do an exchange.

An exchange for what i didnt ask. lol like i need more fish haha. Looks like im going to sell them my self. But only to those that i know will look after them. 

Just hope that she doesnt have another two lots of pregnancies, hope this was her last arrgghhhh. I dont see it some how. What a brill excuse to get another tank, like 3 isnt enough lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

3 isn't enough lol. 

Many stores do that where they will exchange the fish for other ones. Its usually a win-win situation for both the store and the customer. The store gets 100 fish that they can sell for $3 a piece, and the customer gets the fish they want. It is sometimes difficult to sell the fish privately. If there is a fish you have been wanting, then do the exchange, it's a free fish. Otherwise sell them. If you can't sell them, either do the exchange for another fish, or just give the store the fish. They will be able to sell them, even if you can't.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Totally understand what your saying. So i will go and ask her what she will do for me. 

(maybe another tank lol.) Because as known she may have more. Shes defo on her own with no males at moment and wont be again. But that may not be the end of it. oh dear


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I never see my livebearer fry my 2 juvie texas' love the juicy taste of them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

no luck in my town to sell any fish back to the stores.
It is just their policy. 
So now you know why people end up with so many tanks.
I usually give my fish away to selected homes since the stores won't buy them-- they already have professional suppliers.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Bubbles, also ask her if you can get store credit or a dry good instead of a live animal.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Will ask her for rabbit food lol as we have four rabbits that would be better. Dont want any more plants from them got enough snails haha,


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

What's the behavior right before they give birth? Cause I have two platies that look like they're about to pop and have for about a week or so. Two days ago I put them in the breeder net and they still haven't had babies. They just keep getting bigger and bigger. Look like the staypuft marshmallow man. They've been gravid for about 5 weeks now it should be soon right? Is there anything I could (or should) do to speed up the process? I want the babies!!! lol.


----------

